# Flaming Gorge Sheep



## Mr Muleskinner

Thought I would share a few shots of some sheep that we came across this weekend at Flaming Gorge. Pretty neat to run across these with several people that have never seen them in person before.


----------



## tallbuck

AWESOME!!!!! Thank you for sharing,Those are Great to look at!


----------



## Al Hansen

I got a up close view of them by the Red Lodge Campground last year. Pretty neat to see them up close.8)


----------



## wyogoob

Really nice pics. I have pulled the boat up to them at the Gorge and taken some pictures but they look like crap....uh...not the sheep, the pictures.

.


----------



## 12many

Neat pics, as much as I have been to the Gorge and have never seen any, however my wife and I did get to see a group of Otters diving for crawdads and eating them on the bank she got scared and thought they would attack.


----------



## tallbuck

wyogoob said:


> Really nice pics. I have pulled the boat up to them at the Gorge and taken some pictures but they look like crap....uh...not the sheep, the pictures.
> .


Please share Wyogoob!


----------



## wyogoob

tallbuck said:


> please share wyogoob!


ok



I have some pics of the boat pulled up to the bank of Kingfisher Island with a bunch of sheep getting water right next to the boat. There were about 62 sheep in that herd on the Island.

I have to find the pics. They're film, never been scanned to electronic files.

.


----------



## elkaddict11

wyogoob said:


> ok
> 
> 
> 
> I have some pics of the boat pulled up to the bank of Kingfisher Island with a bunch of sheep getting water right next to the boat. There were about 62 sheep in that herd on the Island.
> 
> I have to find the pics. They're film, never been scanned to electronic files.
> 
> .


This might be a stupid question, but I have heard rumors that DWR had to kill the herd of sheep on Bear Top due to a disease that was spreading. I'm wondering if you or anyone knows if this is true or if it is just a rumor. 
I drew the Three Corners Muzzy elk tag this year, and was hoping to catch a glimpse of a herd or 2 of these in my scouting trips.


----------



## bugchuker

The herd that was on Goslin had to be killed.


----------

